# Little Black Bag...



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyone use it? It's my new OBSESSION! For $50 you pick one designer item, then they pick two other ones.. But if you don't like anything they pick you can trade other people!... I signed up because they had an amazing Steve Madden $100 bag, and now have a pair of Betsey earrings, a necklace, and a Benefit mascara sample... They have really great brands too.. I'm trying my ass off for some Disney Couture stuff for my jewelry.. If anyone loves accessories and needs to kill time, definitely sign up!!


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a little leather black bag with a long stap.. and i simply love it!! but its little can't contain all of my beauty essentials


----------



## Bachtia112 (Oct 31, 2012)

I also have a little leather black bag.it is very lovely


----------

